# rocker choices



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

To the point of building my engine and have a cam on the way. crower 60243. Lobe lift is .319/.329 with a 1.5 valve lift .479/.494. I would like to use the factory chrome dripper valve covers and would like to know the best rocker choice. Even if I stepped up to a 1.52 that keeps me @ .500 lift. With ED heads 61579 in the instructions it says roller rocker will be required if the cam has over .500 lift. What rocker do you have prefer ? Any input please.









Speedmaster 1-261-015


Free Shipping - Speedmaster 1-261-015 with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Rocker Arms at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com













NEW Stock Chrome Valve Covers pr 67-79 Pontiac GTO T/A Firebird 400 455 350 428 | eBay


These covers are sold as a pair. These do not have the drippers on underside.



www.ebay.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been running the stock stamped steel rockers on both my GTO's for 40 years. My '65 has a cam with .490 lift at 1.5 rocker ratio and I haven't had the valve covers off since 1983 or so. I used poly locks on the stock press-in studs on the 77 heads (stock). Not optimal, but my engine hasn't been worked on or apart in 4 decades and it runs great still. 
Have seen many 'upgrade' roller parts fail and spit roller bearings and hard metal into an engine and take it out. Lots of high performance builds with 'upgraded' parts failing at early dates and low mileages, more so now than ever with poor quality parts. I like to put an engine together and drive it for years and years and just do oil changes and tune-ups. YMMV....


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

So, with an edelbrock head 61579 and my cam is below .500 lift I should be ok with stamped steel rockers. I had PRW ordered and started reading horror stories mind you 10 years ago of the roller tip coming apart and needle bearing failure in the body of the rocker. I really don't want to spend 600-1K for rockers that I just cruise around in. Thanks!!
I still have to get this motor built and measure push rods.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you'll be more than ok....and if one bends or fails, it won't be launching a hardened roller into your engine!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> To the point of building my engine and have a cam on the way. crower 60243. Lobe lift is .319/.329 with a 1.5 valve lift .479/.494. I would like to use the factory chrome dripper valve covers and would like to know the best rocker choice. Even if I stepped up to a 1.52 that keeps me @ .500 lift. With ED heads 61579 in the instructions it says roller rocker will be required if the cam has over .500 lift. What rocker do you have prefer ? Any input please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question. I read the Edelbrock instruction sheet and it does say that. I could not find any reason why.

So a couple thoughts, but have never used the aluminum heads.

1.) Make sure you use the head bolts required for the Eddy heads - stock factory head bolts will not work.

2.) The heads will have the 7/16 screw-in studs that require poly locks. Several lengths of poly locks. The short version may work as long as the allen set screw does not sit too deep in the poly lock, nor too high. Should be just about even with the top of the poly lock once cinched down. The correct poly lock will depend also on the rocker arm you use, stamped or roller. Depending on length, it can hit the underside of the valve covers. The fix may be valve cover spacers - but sometimes a thicker valve cover gasket will do it. You will have to test fit the valve covers to actually know.

Some will use a factory type locking rocker arm nut, like Chevy I believe, and then use a second nut to double nut them. This would be much shorter in height than poly locks and you should not have any issues that you might with poly locks. You will still have to adjust the rocker arms as you would poly locks.

3.). The Competition Cams makes a good 1.5 ratio stamped rocker arm with the long slot found in the rocker ball socket for high lift cams. Not sure how high you can go before you have clearance issues between the slot and the rocker arm stud it rides on. I ran a Comp Cams XE274 on Pontiac iron heads with .488"/.491" lift and Comp's 1.5 stamped rockers with no issues. It is possible the underside of the stamped rockers, by design, may hit the Eddy valve spring retainers at higher lifts?

4.) Get all new pushrods as you don't want to use old pushrods on new rockers because the 2 pieces wear in together over time and old worn pushrods can cause problems on new rockers. But, use a pushrod checking tool to first get the correct length/geometry and then order the new pushrods - don't assume your old ones will be the correct length and order new ones based on them. Do it right and make sure.

I would contact/email Edelbrock, or the supplier you got your heads from, or one of the Pontiac engine builders and make sure you can go with the stamped rockers. I don't see an issue and they are cheaper than roller rockers.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks. Yes I have arp headbolts here. I also need to get the engine together to measure for pushrods, especially since the heads have been milled a bit for proper cc and .018 off the block deck surface.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I contacted edelbrock and they said the stamped steel rockers wouldn't work with the lift I have on my cam. Edelbrock suggested comp magnum roller 1451-16 7/16 1.52.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good to know. Most of the time with aftermarket parts, it's normal to run into 'project creep' where one change necessitates more changes to accommodate the _first _change, and it snowballs from there. Good luck with your project.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> I contacted edelbrock and they said the stamped steel rockers wouldn't work with the lift I have on my cam. Edelbrock suggested comp magnum roller 1451-16 7/16 1.52.


Not much info as to why - kinda a generic answer. The roller tips should be good - I have a 1.65 ratio set going on my 455 build. Just for fun, you might just install a stamped factory rocker arm to see how it positions on the valve stem, and turn the engine over very slowly to observe how the rocker moves to check for interference clearances. I could not find anything on the internet that explained why either.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I had used a standard pushrod and rockers on my 461 build. Like you just a cruiser. But pretty soon I bent a pushrod. So I upgraded to hardened pushrods from Butler with “Harland Sharp” roller rockers. I have a flat tapped Lunati cam.

But those Harland Sharp rollers rockers are real nice and smooth, I have screw in studs. So in your research check them out, small company but top quality.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

__





Harland Sharp


Harland Sharp



harlandsharp.com


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

461 with edelbrock heads?


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I second the positive comment about Harland Sharp rockers. I have not run them on a Pontiac, but I run them on a supercharged Jeep 4.0 inline 6 in a 1.7 ratio. They have worked well with no issues. 
Years ago in the 80s, I ran Crane aluminum roller rockers in a pontiac. I noticed after about 40K miles that some of the aluminum bodies had excessive wear where the steel roller tips were rubbing (thrust wear) I could not find any reason for this, and the valve train never had a failure of any kind. The next time I use rollers, I will likely use a steel body roller rocker arm for this reason. This was in a solid lifter, flat tappet cam application on Ram Air IV heads.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

UGHH .. This build is $$.. Will the HS rockers fit under the stock valve covers ? thicker valve cover gasket I suppose. The set of 1.52 comp magnum rollers 1451-16 arrived yesterday.









NEW Stock Chrome Valve Covers pr 67-79 Pontiac GTO T/A Firebird 400 455 350 428 | eBay


These covers are sold as a pair. These do not have the drippers on underside.



www.ebay.com


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't think there would be anything wrong with using the comp magnum rollers, as long as your valve train geometry is verified to be correct upon assembly. As Jim mentioned above a thicker gasket or aluminum valve cover spacers would help everything fit.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> UGHH .. This build is $$.. Will the HS rockers fit under the stock valve covers ? thicker valve cover gasket I suppose. The set of 1.52 comp magnum rollers 1451-16 arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$Pontiac is not the inexpensive brand to build - that goes to Chevy & Ford. But, owning/rebuilding a Chevy/Ford is like "doing" a guy - it's OK until someone sees you. 

I am sure they will fit assuming the Eddy heads vale cover rail is the same height as the factory rail - never had Eddy heads. Your lift is not excessive and with the stock heads and .491" lift on a Comp Cams XE cam, I had no issues, but had stock painted non-dripper valve covers. So my recommendation is to check the clearance between the rocker and dripper. Simply wad up some Playdo or clay and put it on/over one of the drippers above a rocker arm, bolt it snug, then rotate the engine a full revolution or 2 and then pull the cover and see/measure. Depending on how thick the playdo/clay will allow you to see any strike. If you do, then slice the clay neatly so you can see/measure the strike/compressed area to get a reading of how much clearance/gap you have between dripper and rocker arm at full lift. Then, IF needed, you can determine how much you need to lift the valve cover to get your clearance numbers and then decide if just a thicker valve cover gasket will do it or a small valve cover spacer.

Again, I think you will be fine, but for piece of mind you may want to check and then you won't have to question it or worry.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone using the Scorpion Race 1.65 version rockers, that's what I have. They're heavier than the Endurance ones, Race model are rated for 950lbs, two summers and no problems 🤞


----------

